# Lice & treating pregnant does



## wambo3419 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi!! I have been searching for products that are safe to use on pregnant does. I was looking to buy Country Vet RTU Spray but can't find if it is safe. Any other suggestions???

Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry I am not familiar with that product.

I highly recommend Cylence cattle pour-on. You can buy it online at Valley Vet or Jeffers or many other livestock retailers. It is perfectly safe for pregnant does.

It is applied topically, 1mL per 25lbs, use a syringe (without the needle) and put it against their skin and distribute from tail to head along the spine & neck.

I typically re-apply in 3 weeks but recommendations vary on that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ultra boss is safe.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Ultra boss is safe.


Pam - do you use the recommended 3mL per 100lbs on your goats for the UltraBoss? It claims "season long" lice control - whats your experience?

I need to order new lice control as after several years of Cylence use the herd's weakest members now I have resistant lice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Label says:
Lactating and Non-Lactating Dairy Goats
Apply 1.5 mL per 50 lbs body weight of animal up to a maximum of 18 mL for any one animal. Pour along back and down face. 

So yes, 3 cc per 100 lbs. I use it every 2 weeks, if I see the goats still itching. I do not find it works 1 x for lice. Maybe 2 to 3 depending on the situation. 

Cylence stopped working for me a long time ago.

I also use eprinex pour on, it kills mite, lice.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So for those of you who use cylence do you guys use it every 3 wks? Or once a month or?? I need to re treat and wasn't sure on the schedule for cylence with goats. Thank you for your answers.

tami


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CyLence 1 cc per 25 lbs and repeat at 3 weeks.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thank you Pam! Do you treat more than twice? Like you can treat every three weeks for how long? They are still itching. So I am thinking will treat one more time and see how they do. If needed again I guess I could treat again in another three wks? tami


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, just watch them and judge if they need more treatments. 2 x will get hatching eggs.

Also make sure you clean out the barn and spray down their sleeping/loafing quarters. 
They may be picking them up again from there, keeping the cycle going.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thanks for this info Pam!
My goats sleep on bales of straw. So what do you use to spray their bedding? Is it toxic? Would love to find something more natural. 

I had breast cancer in June and am trying to rid my life of chemicals if I can. 

Tami


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Have you made certain it's lice or is it possibly mineral deficiency related?l


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

It's lice. My goats get copper and bose. And I've got fresh loose minerals we've been giving them. 
They are very healthy but this time of year sometimes we see lice.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Eyculiptus oil works like a dream put along their neck spine tailhead and inbetween back legs rub it in and reaply as needed work on the bedding as well


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you use it full strength or dilute it? Thanks for this info. Won't kill them tho right?

Also how much do you use? Unlimited? I've used vet rx but it seems to just repel not kill them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about your cancer.  Hope you are doing well now. 

I only use chemicals unfortunately, lice are tough to kill off without them. 
Permectrin II mix it to kill premises bugs or even python dust, but can get too dusty in barns.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Pam for this info! I am healing well after surgery in July. Caught it very early! So thankful!! tami


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Do you use it full strength or dilute it? Thanks for this info. Won't kill them tho right?
> 
> Also how much do you use? Unlimited? I've used vet rx but it seems to just repel not kill them.


Full strength Won't kill them. 3 drops down neck 4 or 5 down back 1 on each side of their tail 3 drops in between legs and that area


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

The other thing that works well is Sulfer powder 2 tablespoons down neck, back, tailhead, and 1 tablespoon in between legs


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You might want to mix the eucalyptus oil with a carrier oil before applying though. That stuff is pretty strong.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice by all.


----------

